# On vacation August 4-17



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I will not be filling orders or shipping rods between Aug. 4-17.

Thanks!!

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

don't worry about orders... keep your head in the game and do us proud... good luck...


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with Rcckfish1. You've got one job to do and I know you will do it well. Good luck across the pond and do us proud!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*What Year?*

Did Tommy specify what year? Just curious. C2


----------

